# favourite to least favourite villager personalities?



## deSPIRIA (Dec 10, 2016)

my list (from best to worst)
uchi
lazy
cranky
snooty
normal
smug
peppy
jock

curious to know what other people think


----------



## hamster (Dec 10, 2016)

lazy, smug, uchi, normal, cranky, snooty, jock, peppy


----------



## ~TOAST~ (Dec 10, 2016)

Smug, Snooty, Normal, Peppy, Lazy, Cranky, Uchi,  and Jock.

I'm pretty sure that lazy is like in the top 3 of everybody's list.


----------



## ashlif (Dec 10, 2016)

Lazy
Uchi
Peppy
Normal
Smug
Snooty
Cranky
Jock


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Dec 10, 2016)

1: Lazy (e.g Bob): Very friendly and hospitable towards the player. They always cheer me up when I'm not in the mood.

2: Peppy (e.g Rosie): I'm surprised that people are putting peppy as one of their least favourite personality types. They are so nice towards the player (unless you are talking about the N64/GCN games where they were much more mean).

3: Normal (e.g Mitzi): A very kind-hearted personality. They will be very nice towards the player.

4: Uchi (e.g Cherry): Much like Normal villagers, but with a bit of peppiness. They are very hospitable towards the player and will give free medicine if the player has been stung by a bee.

5: Smug (e.g Marshal): They are very kind towards the player and are gentleman-like.

6: Jock (e.g Scoot): They can be pretty nice towards the player. The way they act sometimes can be a bit childish though. They are really into sports but I'm not.

7: Cranky (e.g Wolfgang): They have a significantly lower pitched voice than every other character in the game besides Joan, Phineas and Wendell. They can come off as rude towards the player in the older games. However in New Leaf, they were made much more lighthearted to the point where they feel like smug villagers but with lower pitched voices. I think they should slightly revert this change, but not too much.

8: Snooty (e.g Purrl): They are the female equivelant to the cranky villagers, except their voices aren't as low pitched. They are somehow even more ruder than the cranky villagers in the original games, though in New Leaf they were toned down but I'm okay with that change as their name doesn't mean that they are easily angered (unlike cranky villagers). Despite that, they are still my least favourite villager personality.

I don't care if this is what everyone else is going to order it like. I ordered them like this because it's actually what I think of them, not just what the majority of other people think of them.


----------



## Zireael (Dec 10, 2016)

Uchi: Something about this personality really clicks with me. They're comical and very caring towards the player, and they can trigger some really hilarious dialogues.

Lazy: They're just so cute. I especially love the dumb **** they do for absolutely no reason. Like covering their face in stickers. Kills me.

Cranky: Cool guys, I don't even know why they're called "cranky" now, they're pretty nice. I guess they've been watered down for NL.

Normal: Heartwarming to interact with, and I love how oblivious they are to fashion and trends.

Smug: They're just hilariously awkward.

Snooty: Some of their dialogue is quite interesting but it gets old after a while.

Jock: The constant references to working out make them a little bit boring to talk to, but I guess they're okay.

Peppy: Way too over the top and in your face for me to really like that much. I can only tolerate one peppy villager.


----------



## Cheren (Dec 11, 2016)

1. Uchi: I honestly love that they're like the caring, tomboyish older sister I never had. Hazel is my favorite uchi villager, and my favorite villager in the game.

2. Smug: They're charming and flirty, and most of them are cute. Enough said. My favorite smug villager is Marshal, because I'm basic like that.

3. Snooty: If uchi villagers are the older sister types, snooty villagers are definitely the refined and generous aunts. They were so rude in the first game, but now I love it. Please step on me Diana.

4. Jock: Jocks are super into sports and working out and it's so cute. I personally don't care for sports, but they're dedication is inspiring. My favorite jock villager is either Kevin or Kid Cat.

5. Lazy
Favorite: Zucker
6. Normal
Favorite: Poppy
7. Cranky
Favorite: Static, Walt
8. Peppy
Favorite: Peggy


----------



## hamster (Dec 11, 2016)

NinelivesBobcat said:


> 2: Peppy (e.g Rosie): I'm surprised that people are putting peppy as one of their least favourite personality types. They are so nice towards the player.



it's true that they're very friendly but i just don't like how flamboyant they are. it gets kinda annoying.


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Dec 11, 2016)

Ekcriptia said:


> it's true that they're very friendly but i just don't like how flamboyant they are. it gets kinda annoying.



Never bothered me but I can see how some people might find it too over the top. Personally, the most friendliest villagers are my favourites and since they are extremely friendly (in the later games) they are my second favourite.


----------



## GreenLeaf (Dec 12, 2016)

Crancky I love their voice and their grumpiness plus in some games they thalk about their nieces and things like that they fells really retro and nostalgic also :3 
Lazy they're just cute and funny and cuddly
Peppy just funny with their dialogs
Normal I remember most the dialog about moppina lol X3 
Uchi they're cute but boring
Jock as uchi they tend to be boring 
nooty I like them better now with new voice and the softer personality in the other games I wanted just them moving away 
Smug I like their hipster\nerd attitudes but not their voice and then  their way to being nice... uh... looks like they want to court you X(   

I'm the only one here that hates smug and loves cranky ^^''


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Dec 12, 2016)

GreenLeaf said:


> Crancky
> Lazy
> Peppy
> Normal
> ...



What about jock? I don't see it anywhere on the list.


----------



## GreenLeaf (Dec 12, 2016)

I edited the post I was still writing since my english isn't good I tend to be slow ^^


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Dec 12, 2016)

GreenLeaf said:


> I edited the post I was still writing since my english isn't good I tend to be slow ^^



Heh, don't worry. I'm mostly okay with smug villagers but I find it weird when they say that I look like a 'fair pair of cucumbers'. Also, I'm not a fan of the way the jock villagers act like in New Leaf: they talk way too much about sports to the point where it's kinda cringey, unlike previous games where they only mentioned sports now and again.


----------



## Mars Adept (Dec 19, 2016)

Besides cranky and snooty, I like normals. They're the most balanced of the personalities.

I liked them all before New Leaf. Jock was probably the most exaggerated in NL. They don't even talk about sports anymore, just their muscles. Remember when they would talk about bugs sometimes in Wild World?


----------



## FruityLogic (Dec 19, 2016)

For me, I always tended to favor the male villagers over the female personalities. It's something like this:

Lazy/Jock (it's interchangeable)
Cranky (they're hilarious, and I can often relate to them personally)
Smug (though they definitely dominate my first NL town...)
Uchi (they're sweet/funny at times, though I haven't had many of them)
Normal (they seem even sweeter than in previous games, but maybe that's just me...they seemed to be quite insecure in WW)
Snooty (had some great ones, and so-so ones)
Peppy (always found them annoying, but I have my exceptions of course)


----------



## xara (Dec 27, 2016)

normal
lazy
cranky
uchi
smug
snooty
jock
peppy


----------



## senb0 (Dec 28, 2016)

Normal, Smug, Uchi, Lazy, Cranky, Peppy, Snooty, Jock
Best --> Worst


----------



## Sheando (Dec 29, 2016)

Cranky (one of the least repetitive personalities, in my opinion)
Uchi (so fun and fresh)
Normal (refreshingly sweet and kind)
Jock (they just seem to like you so much. true buds.)
Lazy (relaxing friends)
Snooty (some of the funniest dialogue)
Peppy (also pretty funny)
Smug (cute and endearing, but one of the most repetitive in my experience)


----------



## RedPanda (Jan 4, 2017)

I dislike the jock characters the most; they're too pushy and competitive. My favorite is the lazy ones. They're so mellow and friendly.


----------



## Good Goomy (Jan 4, 2017)

Oops


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Jan 8, 2017)

Favorite to least favorite:
1. Cranky: They amuse me. They mean well but come off harsh.
2. Jock: They make me laugh. They try so hard but are cute over energized dorks.
3.Uchi: Tomboys are sweet.
4.Lazy: They like to sleep and eat. Sounds good to me.
5.Snooty: Like cranky but know things about fashion.
6.Normal: They seem like little shy bookworms.
7.Smug: They annoy me. Quit flirting.
8.Peppy: They seem pretty hyper and self centered. If it's a peppy I like (say Bianca) they they're my bff but otherwise I hate them.


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Jan 8, 2017)

1. Cranky - I love some of the characters that come with this personality (all of the cranky wolves, Roscoe, Rolf, Peewee), how deep their voices are, and how rude they can be haha. They're also kind if you manage to befriend them, which is pretty sweet.
2. Lazy - Adorable and comical. I find it amusing how they love talking about eating and sleeping.
3. Normal - Really sweet and kind personality. I find them the easiest to befriend, and they're so polite to the character.
4. Smug - Super polite and gentlemanly. Also extremely polite to the character, and a little flirty if they're female.
5. Snooty - I actually prefer how they were watered down in this game. They were so nasty and abrasive in WW, and I didn't enjoy talking to them much.
6. Peppy - I find them to be way too in your face...they get on my nerves. I usually only have one peppy in my town because I don't like high energy people much.
7. Jock - A bit boring, come up with horrible nicknames for the character, but they're ok once they've been befriended.
8. Uchi - Meh, I just don't care about them. I also find most of them ugly so...


----------



## eastwest (Jan 8, 2017)

Jock - I find them really funny, I always end up with lots of them in my town lol - they've grown on me.
Lazy - They're just cute and funny!
Uchi - They're caring and direct.
Snooty - I like them in NL more than the other games, maybe it's because they're friendlier? I used to dig holes to trap snooty villagers in older games, I hated them lol.
Cranky - the same as snooty, their more 'negative sides' give them both quite entertaining personally types imo.
Normal - kind, easy to have dialogue with and to befriend.
Peppy - I find them kind of... annoying?
Smug - I don't know much about this personality type to judge it, I have Lopez in my town and he's nice and of the smug personality type? Idk, I haven't experienced enough to put it any higher on my list.


----------

